# Mock up attempt: Agile Septor Multi-scale



## djohns74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, here's a first look at my idea for a Septor multi-scale. Obviously, this is even more highly conceptual than the contents of my other thread since I have no good idea what this thing would really look like, but we can at least have fun with some ideas and maybe give Kurt a better idea of what the community is looking for.

I redid the fretboard and frets from my existing mock-ups and made up some quick and dirty individual bridges (which may be horribly oversized, I have no idea). This is all based on a 25.5" to 28.625" fan, which seems to be overwhelmingly the most popular option in the polls. The perpendicular fret should be number 9, no idea if this is necessarily the best choice. Also wasn't sure what to do with the pickups, or even what's possible, so I left 'em alone.

I decided to play around with the headstock a little and came up with two viable options. The first keeps essentially the same shape as the straight fret model and is simply elongated on the treble side.







The second retains the basic theme of the Septor headstock, but skews everything a bit to complement the angle of the nut. Also, the overall length of the instrument (and thus the strings as well) would be reduced by about an inch.






I could make a multi-scale variant of the Intrepid headstock too, but there might not be any point as the reverse 8 in-line seemed awfully popular throughout the other thread.

Obviously, I'd like input from you guys that are interested in these. Ideally, I'd like to come up with something that could realistically be put into production rather than dive off into fantasy land, but without knowing what all is possible at the Agile factory, that might be tough without input from Kurt (which I would gladly welcome as well). Let me know if I've missed anything obvious so far, or if anything that's there so far just plain won't work as I have no practical experience with multi-scale guitars.


----------



## Galius (Sep 2, 2009)

Im sold...in love....sign me up...thanks for ruining my dual NGD excitement for January.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude, I am soooo down for one of those with an Ebony fretboard.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2009)

The most obvious would be angled pickups. But you mentioned that.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd do the 4+4 Intrepid headstock personally, as I don't know if there's enough string length on your average low F# string to support a string-thru 28.625" scale and and reverse headstock... that's a lot of string length.


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, definitely do a split headstock. Not only for aesthetics but also like Josh said, string length.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, Ima buy me one. Where do I send the money?

Also, I think that with slanted pickups we'd have to go with the EMG 808s due to the bar magnets (ducks to avoid thrown shoes), or else we're looking at custom pickups. I think Sebastian was looking into those for his Roter fanned model, but I don't know if Kurt could get something like that here.

And FWIW, I sent an email to Kurt today asking if he could think out loud a little bit about when/if these fanned models will be made.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Also, I think that with slanted pickups we'd have to go with the EMG 808s due to the bar magnets (ducks to avoid thrown shoes), or else we're looking at custom pickups. I think Sebastian was looking into those for his Roter fanned model, but I don't know if Kurt could get something like that here.



Or they could be Häeussel Pickups, they make slanted ones. Look at the BM F8.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 3, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Or they could be Häeussel Pickups, they make slanted ones. Look at the BM F8.



Any pickup that comes standard on a BM guitar is probably going to increase the price of the Agiles by 150%.

Also, with the way things are going for Kurt, as of now the 808's seem more accessible and cheaper for him to load on rather than ordering something that would raise the price of his item.

Of course this only applies to slanted pickups. He can continue to use (no offense or personal opinion intended) the 'cheap' Aplha/Beta pups on a straight mount which would lower his costs and ours as well.

EDIT: How about a slanted pickup option with slanted Alpha/Beta's? That never occurred to me until I wrote the above. They're cheap for Kurt to produce, give the slant option to those who want it and are more easily replaceable unlike the 808 housing.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Any pickup that comes standard on a BM guitar is probably going to increase the price of the Agiles by 150%.
> 
> Also, with the way things are going for Kurt, as of now the 808's seem more accessible and cheaper for him to load on rather than ordering something that would raise the price of his item.
> 
> Of course this only applies to slanted pickups. He can continue to use (no offense or personal opinion intended) the 'cheap' Aplha/Beta pups on a straight mount which would lower his costs and ours as well.



In that case, for those of us who don't like the EMG 808s, we can then order the Häeussel pickups and load them in ourselves. We'd have to have a custom pickguard or something to cover the routes, though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 3, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> EDIT: How about a slanted pickup option with slanted Alpha/Beta's? That never occurred to me until I wrote the above. They're cheap for Kurt to produce, give the slant option to those who want it and are more easily replaceable unlike the 808 housing.



The problem with that is that the pole pieces would be out of alignment with the strings. Making it crap unless the pups were replaced. Hence the reason it was stated that, if slanted, 808s would have to be used.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> EDIT: How about a slanted pickup option with slanted Alpha/Beta's? That never occurred to me until I wrote the above. They're cheap for Kurt to produce, give the slant option to those who want it and are more easily replaceable unlike the 808 housing.



I assume you mean a new pickup design, and not just sticking the normal ones on at a slant, right?

Have Alpha-F and Beta-F editions of the pickups.


----------



## Fler (Sep 3, 2009)

Could you please attempt a variation with the Interceptor headstock (perhaps reverse it for a slight variation), 25.5-28" fan, and a 6th perpendicular fret? Slanted pickups too if you could.

*begs*


----------



## Scali (Sep 3, 2009)

About the strings... since the guitars are sold with strings on them anyway, apparently there will be strings that 'work' on that particular guitar design, and Agile already knows where to get them. I think it would be a good idea if Rondo would also sell these separately. It's hard enough to get sets for 8-string guitars (I don't think any brand sells 8-sets at all, so you always have to resort to individual strings), and especially if you also have to take the longer scale and string-through into account and all that.
So if you could just buy a set of strings directly from Rondo, which you KNOW will fit on your guitar, I think that'd be a nice service.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 3, 2009)

very cool, headstock looks familiar


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah, and agile already has an 8 string in-line headstock. some guy on the forum got a 30" septor 8 made with an in-line headstock. check it out:










it looks kinda slimmer, ya know?

also, i would go with the second mockup myself, and maybe even place the nut further up. it´s all about string length, gotta keep´em short. and that way you son´t have the nasty gap with the goose-neck looking part above the nut.

also, i would have the perpendicular fret on the 7th personally.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 3, 2009)

That's Woocifer's guitar, quite a beauty it is. I just ordered a custom similar to his but with a reversed headstock and purple quilted maple top.


As far as the fanned fret Agile goes, the mock-ups look awesome, I would get one in a heartbeat


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2009)

Ordering strings from Rondo would be cool, but keep in mind that no 8 string has yet shipped with the strings they're supposed to have. I.e. they all ship with like a 60 or 64 for the low F#, and it's spec'd for a 72. So it's unclear if they have access to larger strings anyway.

And the inline is likely possible, but the rev.inline might not be, given the long length needed for the 8th string. There's just a limited number of thick guitar strings, so I'm not aware what the lengths are, and if they would fit. But it would be easy enough to measure one. I have EBs, and I can measure a 68 and 72 when I get home.


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 3, 2009)

So I hear that the first multiscale experiment may take place on an Intrepid, so I transferred my mock up onto that body and headstock shape.






In addition, while the possibility of it happening is still completely unknown, a lot of folks want slanted pickups, so let's give that a try with passives:






And with the possibly more likely EMGs that I know everyone loves so much:


----------



## Cancer (Sep 3, 2009)

Fap on the second one. With a capital F even....



djohns74 said:


> So I hear that the first multiscale experiment may take place on an Intrepid, so I transferred my mock up onto that body and headstock shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do here what you did with the Septor, and tuck in the treble side tuner? I think that would look bad ass.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Fap on the second one. With a capital F even....



Capital F# you mean?


----------



## pink freud (Sep 4, 2009)

Oceanburst Bolt-On version of #2 would be orgasmic.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't see the point in having a fan with a small side of 25.5. I'd go smaller, at least down to gibson scale on the high side. Maybe a 24.75 - 28 fan?


----------



## plyta (Sep 4, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> ...
> In addition, while the possibility of it happening is still completely unknown, a lot of folks want slanted pickups, so let's give that a try with passives:
> 
> 
> ...


 
YES


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 4, 2009)

EMG makes other pickups besides the 808... especially if it's being angled you might want something longer anyway like a 45DC, 45CS, 45TW.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd accept a fanned 8 with Q-tuners from Rondo. Imagine #2 above with black/clear Q-tuners  fappable.


----------



## Fler (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah #2 of that batch of Interceptors = PERFECT.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 7, 2009)

if you use bass strings you dont have to worry about length.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2009)

did i hear mention of 8 string Q-tuners? 

if anyone here wants an 8 string q-tuner, and haven´t yet signed up for one in the thread, go look here!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-need-buyers-very-possible-passive-sized.html

just putting it out there for people to see. if we get a grand total of 12 initial buyers signed up, they will put 8 string passive-sized humbuckers into production!


----------



## makariaguitarz (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude I am down for one of those guitars I want it, but I must have a blood burst finish with stainless frets, angled pickups, a carbon glass opoxy composite fingerbored, reverse headstock all the way.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 22, 2009)

makariaguitarz said:


> Dude I am down for one of those guitars I want it, but I must have a blood burst finish with stainless frets, angled pickups, a carbon glass opoxy composite fingerbored, reverse headstock all the way.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 22, 2009)

^I wonder if he wants fries with that?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Love it! 
Get it to Kurt!!!!!!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 22, 2009)

Those mock ups look incredible. As a proud Agile 8 owner, I know I love Kurt's stuff - If the mock ups in this thread turn out as true to form as Darren's did, I'll definitely buy an 8 string with those specs (minus the in-line headstock).


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2009)

3 mo. old necro. Kurt has actually already started making the fanned models, and they have their own vibe going, but it's not like these.


----------

